
Why Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee Works  - karimkanji18
http://thirdocean.com/2012/10/01/comedians-in-cars-getting-coffee-works/#
======
stfu
Am I getting this right, that there is no attempts what-so-ever to monetize
the series? Well, if the only intention of the series is "to get the word out"
that Jerry Seinfeld is still around, then it is definitely a success.

At one of Seinfeld's Late Night Show appearances, the way he described the
process, seemed as if he had a full professional crew, cutting and editing
working on that project. Somehow I am not really surprised, that a
professionally produced show, with a decent hook (cars/coffee), well known
guests and an entertaining host - that doesn't need to be profitable - is
successful on the internet.

------
stephengillie
Some people find more value in watching a video of 2 friends get coffee
together, than in actually getting coffee with a friend.

